# New look of threadless



## mag_gate (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi guys,

What do you think about the new look of threadless? I don't know if I just getting use to the old one, I don't like the new one. But, it is much easier to nevigate now. With the hotkeys, like pressing h to go tohomepage. that's pretty cool.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

There are certain things about the way information is laid out that I don't like, but I may get used to those as I grow familiar with the new design. It's always hard to please the old users on a site redesign, even if it's all for the better.

Even straight away though there are a few things that are clearer than they were before, which is a definite plus.

There's also things I'd be a bit nervous about if it was my business - like having a random OMG slogan show up right on the front page (since those are unmoderated, it's a great way to plaster something offensive on the front page of your main site).


----------



## mag_gate (Feb 12, 2006)

yea, from their blog, most people seems to love the new threadless. Well, that's actually in regards to new lines, like baby tee, type tee and selected tee. I guess for most people, if the site is easy enough to use, they just care about the product. The design of the webpage, it's just subjective. 

For threadless new moves, like having 3 new lines, that's another story...

I know it's off topic, but their baby line is a smart move


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

I like the fact that they have more then six shirts on the front page now. I always thought that I was missing a bunch of their shirts because I was too lazy to navigate through their site.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

They always do that suring sales (well, they haven't always, but they always do as of the last several...), and they're currently having a sale, so it may or may not remain that way.

I agree that it would be good if they did keep it like that though.


----------



## teees.com (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm not that fond of the new layout. It is somewhat cluttered. I do however like that they have chosen to bump the flash menus, and I love that they have decided to release a high-end line, although a bit expensive. I hope the extra cash reaches the designers though.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

teees.com said:


> I'm not that fond of the new layout. It is somewhat cluttered.


Yeah, cluttered was my problem too.



teees.com said:


> I do however like that they have chosen to bump the flash menus,


I hadn't even noticed it had gone (I haven't spent much time on the new site), but that is indeed an extremely welcome addition - I hated those flash menus.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What I find most interesting is the inclusion of even MORE slogan t-shirts and increased promotion of that part of their line.

I think it definitely says something positive about the sales volume of slogan type tees. I mean, you don't exactly see tshirthell adding a fashion/artsy line (yet ).

I don't like the age check on the new design. As I was loading up on their $10 sale yesterday, I tried logging into the site with IE and because of their nifty little ajax login, I couldn't click the "Yes, I am over 13" checkbox because it was covered by some other graphic. Just a problem with cross browser compatibility, but it was annoying (didn't stop me from shopping )

I like that the flash is gone, but like Lewis, I don't know about the OMG on the homepage. In my visit yesterday I already saw 2-3 offensive ones on the homepage.

Overall it seems much easier to navigate for a 't-shirt shopper', but less focus on the competition part (which makes me think they are trying to increase conversions of regular customers to the site and make it easier for the end customer).


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

i miss being able to see the original submission w/comments. it was nice to read what the artists had to say. i see the pic and scores now, but that's it. 

who knows? maybe i haven't clicked on the right thing yet. there sure is a lot going on on those pages now, but it won't keep me away!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I think you just haven't clicked on the right thing yet.

Go to a product you are interested in, go to the bit with the picture and the original score, click the picture... is that the page you meant?

I actually thought it was a bad move on their part to emphasise the original submission page so much. There's often a lot of well deserved criticism on those pages, and it doesn't seem like a great idea to make it so obvious to people that none of that was addressed before the product was launched onto the market.


----------



## eightonecube (Jun 5, 2006)

threadless is big... and those people who designed there are really creative! love browsing at threadless


----------

